# Appreciate help finding the car I want



## Aquineas (Jan 28, 2003)

K guys, I'm getting frustrated here. I originally went to dealer on 1/28/2003 and placed an order (intentionally done so it could be in time for the February ordering cycle). Well, for one reason or the other, it didn't make it in that cycle. I called the dealer today and they're telling me 60-90 days again  . Also, the original sales director who talked to me about the car has left the dealership.

Does anyone know someone who works at a dealership who can do a nationwide search? I'm willing to go practically anywhere at this point to get the car. I don't want to go to a local dealer and have it shipped in because I don't want anyone driving it that distance (it already sucks enough because you're not supposed to drive a brand new car long distances anyway. If anyone's gonna drive it back, it's going to be me).

Here's what I'm looking for:
2003 Altima
5spd
ABS
Side sills
Leather SPORT package
In-cabin microfilter
sunroof wind deflector (if they're still making them)

I was originally searching for polished pewter, but I'll settle at this point for any color that's NOT crystal blue (color preferences: pewter, silver, black, beige)


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Nice copy and paste job!  
Heh...I don't blame you though-

I'm giving you my thoughts on the
thread you posted over at A.Net.

Oh, in case you didn't know, 
ALTYHOLIC a.k.a SE-Rious over there


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Are you looking for a 2.5 or 3.5?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm trying to find an 02 3.5 also....used preferably...but they're so hard to find. Maybe I'm not looking in the right places.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Why the hell do these newbs post a question/statement and then not come back to check it?


----------



## Aquineas (Jan 28, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> *Why the hell do these newbs post a question/statement and then not come back to check it? *


I did come back and check it, but I had already found several vehicles (I called Nissan North America, but through Altyholic's dealer, I got one right off the assembly line). I have an 03 3.5 5spd with premium leather and ABS that I took delivery on 3/14


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Aquineas said:


> *I did come back and check it, but I had already found several vehicles (I called Nissan North America, but through Altyholic's dealer, I got one right off the assembly line). I have an 03 3.5 5spd with premium leather and ABS that I took delivery on 3/14 *


Hope you're enjoying it Sean and everything went well.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Glad to hear it. next time come back and update us. We worry about you guys out there...


----------

